# Tractor and Implement Paint



## ben2go (Oct 13, 2008)

Has any one used it on there boat?It's a single stage enamel.My cousin has a tractor that was painted roughly 30 years ago and it sits in the weather.When he cleans it up for parades,it looks really good.Not perfect but still has an even color with little to no fading.He painted it with a brush and there are no brush marks either.The reason I ask,my friend owns an auto parts store and they are clearing it out for inventory purposes.Plus it don't sell well any more.I can get a gallon of primer and a gallon of paint for $30.Color selection is limited tho.John Deer green,Allis Chamblers yellow,Ford blue,school buss yellow,and Massey Ferguson red.I'm thinking Ford blue or John Deer green.Maybe paint the hull John Deer green and paint the decks Allis Chamblers yellow.I got it!Paint the hull Ford blue and the decks and interior Massey Ferguson red.Ahhhhhh!So many color combos,it's hard to decide. #-o


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have heard of people using it as a high durability paint on trailers, if the absolute perfect look obtained by powder coating isn't wanted, but the durability and longevity is to maintain a neat look, and to protect the steel.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 14, 2008)

i recomend it, especially for the price. We thin'd our paint out and spray'd it on an old ford tractor we restored acouple years ago, and the paint still shines like new after a bath, its sturdy stuff. ill be painting my boat w/ the leftovers _somtime_..... :roll:


----------



## phased (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a very durable paint. Just remember that it will dry to the 'touch' in a few hours but it will take two or three weeks to completely "cure". It will be soft and scratch easily until fully cured but once cured it is a great paint. Back in the day before acrylic enamel I had my '60 Chevy painted, went to the DQ to show it off. I wasn't paying attention and a buddy sat on the fender for a few minutes, the imprint of his Levi's was there until I wrecked it and had it painted again.


----------



## natetrack (Oct 15, 2008)

I used tractor paint on my Mirrocraft and it came out pretty good. I just used a foam roller to roll it on in thin coats. It took about 3 coats, in a 2 day period and then sat untouched for a week to cure. The paint is now rock hard and pretty indestructable for the most part. 

It isn't a perfect finish, with some bumps and wavyness in it, but it will work.


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 16, 2008)

I have used it on stuff around here, I sprayed my rock rails on my jeep and it has held up very well the only places it has came off is were I have hit rocks real hard with them.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 16, 2008)

Dang, if it ever gets to where I need to re-paint the boat, I'll keep that stuff in mind. We have our share of tractor/implement places around here that probably carry it.


----------



## Bass Bro (Oct 16, 2008)

Tractor Supply carries it,i bought some for my 10 foot jon!


----------



## ben2go (Oct 17, 2008)

Bass Bro said:


> Tractor Supply carries it,i bought some for my 10 foot jon!




Do you happen to remember the price per gallon?


----------



## Bass Bro (Oct 17, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Bass Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tractor Supply carries it,i bought some for my 10 foot jon!
> ...


Yea about 28 bucks


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 17, 2008)

Bass Bro said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > Bass Bro said:
> ...




$28 is not a bad price if it holds up to wear real well on the boat. Heck a gallon of deck stain or interior house paint runs around $25 :shock:


----------



## hoytultratec (Oct 19, 2008)

i paintet my first boat 15 years ago..a 14 ft mirro craft w a 33 hp evinrude the original ugly blue was more then i could take.

anyways i painted it with a implement paint from a store by me called fleet farm it was called battleship gray and it was tough as could be and stuck to the boat for the 4 years i kept it.


hoyt


----------



## DiverDog357 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have painted 3 trailers with tractor paint and love it. Wont use anything else for trailers or stuff that doesnt need that awesome factory spray on look but it works. The last trailer I painted I put about 4 coats on with a brush and made it really thick. It took forever to dry but this thing is awesome and totally rust free. Even the front of the trailer where the road dirt and rocks hit it is still like day one. It's well worth it and if you can get a deal on it buy it up. Good for anything outdoors.


----------



## F.I. Sherman (Oct 27, 2008)

I have used duponts nason implement paint many times on boats and have never had a problem. I do add a enamel hardner called "wet Look" it makes the paint dry faster and harder and also gives it a glossy look similar to a clear coat.


----------

